# Grafikkarte von Acer Aspire 5920G wechseln



## Semmelbroesel (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Seit einigen Tagen hab ich bei meinem Laptop einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Hab versucht den Laptop über VGA und HDMI an externe Bildschirme anzuschließen aber selbst dann kommt kein Bild. Also kam ich zu der Vermutung, dass die Grafikkarte defekt sein muss. Nun ist ein Grafikkartenwechsel bei einem normalen Desktop PC kein Problem bei Laptops kenn ich mich allerdings gar nicht aus.
Gibt es hier jemanden der das schonmal gemacht hat oder weiß wie das funktioniert.
Ich habe einen Acer Aspire 5920G mit der Geforce 8600M GT 512MB.

vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## True Monkey (8. Juni 2011)

Hi 

Ist bei lappis ein klein wenig schwieriger wie bei desktops 

Erst mal brauchst du zwingend die selbe Graka da bauart bedingt wahrscheinlich nur genau die reinpasst, dann auch noch das wissen wie genau der Lappi aufgeht.
Wenn du den Schraubenzieher an der falschen Stelle zum aufhebeln ansetzt läufst du gefahr das Klips abbrechen und du den nie wieder gescheit zubekommst.

kurzum ...das ist nichts was man selber machen sollte 

Zumal ein schwarzer Bildschirm nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet das die Graka hin ist und nur auf verdacht eine neue bestellen würde ich nicht machen da diese sauteuer sind 

Such dir einen PC Shop der Lappi reparaturen durchführt und verlange einen Kostenvoranschlag sonst könnte es eine böse Überraschung geben.


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (9. Juni 2011)

also wenn man absoluter Laie ist sollte man es lassen, und zwingende die gleiche Graka stimmt nicht, kommt immer drauf an, man kann auch bei manchen Modellen upgraden, bei Acer kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, öffnen??...ungern... hatte schon viele Acer books mit wasser schäden die ich öffnen musste und das war echt kein zucker schlecken...


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2011)

@ freakyyy2011 

Ich weiß zwar nicht was du beruflich so machst aber wenn du mit Lappi reps zu tun haben solltest, solltest du wissen das zum einen 50% aller Lappigrakas verlötet sind und nicht gesteckt und zum anderen eine andere wie die darin befindliche nicht hereinpasst.

Upgraden geht nur wenn der jeweilige Hersteller genau für das jeweilige Lappi auch eine upgrade Graka anbietet die passt.

Es ist so das man zu 90 % immer genau die Graka braucht die da drin ist da keine andere hereinpasst und die übrigen 10% ist reiner Zufall wenn eine passt bei der dann aber noch nicht sicher ist das man die dann auch zum laufen bekommt.
Alleine die Tatsache das die Graka kühlung fast immer mit der CPU kühlung per Heatpipe verbunden ist macht es so gut wie unmöglich dort eine andere einzusetzten 

Und wenn du wirklich wie du hier behauptest schon öfter einen Acer geöffnet hast frage ich mich wo dann dein prob ist denn wenn man einmal weiß wo man ansetzten muss um diese zu öffnen ist es bei jeden weiteren dann ganz einfach.


----------

